# Stinky Training Treats?



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm trying to work on loose leash walking, and I need something that's REALLY stinky and delicious to keep his attention. I found some salmon treats at a little local store, but they are less stinky than I had hoped (he'll eat them, but he's not crazy about them either).

I have some giftcards to Petco and Petsmart, so if you know of anything that's available there, it's a plus!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

buy liver, boil in water till cooked, perfect.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Zuke's training treats tend to be pretty stinky especially the salmon flavor.

Or

These are by far the stinkiest salmon treats I've found:

http://www.platopettreats.com/product_salmon.html

They are large though so you'd want to cut them into tiny pieces for training.

Just a warning though I can barely stand the smell and I am very tolerant of fishy smells.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

The best treats don't come from the pet store. Try hot dogs, string cheese, and cooked organ meat (liver, heart, etc.). You can also search DF for "salmon treat recipe" - those are stinky!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Dec 9, 2011)

When I went to the pet store and asked for "the stinkiest treat they have" they steered me toward the Green Tripe treats without missing a beat. Let me tell you, thy certianly get Mercy's attention! They come in 4-6" strips, so you'll have to cut them into training sized bits, but other than that, they're perfect!

Unfortunately, I don't think they sell them at PetCo or PetSmart.


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

Out of all the treats at petco/petsmart, the dog food rolls from Natural Balance or Pet Botanics are the ones that are highest value for my dogs. That being said, they aren't high value enough for a very distracting environment. String cheese and very lightly moistened Stella and Chewy's freeze dried food are the highest value to my dogs.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Lindbert said:


> Out of all the treats at petco/petsmart, the dog food rolls from Natural Balance or Pet Botanics are the ones that are highest value for my dogs. That being said, they aren't high value enough for a very distracting environment. String cheese and very lightly moistened Stella and Chewy's freeze dried food are the highest value to my dogs.


That stuff is puppy crack! Every dog I have will do back flips for that stuff!


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

I've recently started using those "roll over" dog food rolls. The beef is pretty stinky. On the huge upside its easy to cut to training-size, stick in the freezer and when needed pull them out, in about 15 minutes they're back to stinky thawed glory. Caeda loves them....of course highly distracting environments I haven't found anything that will get her attention, though these have come the closest! I find a good tug toy does her better in that case.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I get a rotisserie chicken from the grocery store and cut/shred the meat into tiny pieces when I need a really high value treat.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

PetsMart used to have a $2 (or less) bag of Advantage (sp?) Liver Treats. They aren't really stinky (to me), but they seem to be very motivating, and I slice them into 10 thin slices...

I think that squalene (shark liver oil?) is like catnip for dogs... don't know where you buy it.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

"Smell" may only be part of it. Also consider taste and texture as two other options when searching for enticing food treats. A few examples to get you thinking ... 

For smell: cheese from the deli counter works well. Parmesan, etc cut into very small cubes. My local store actually has nippy provolone. It REALLY stinks, but my guys love it. Apparently, so do other people's dogs that flock in my direction too, LOL.

For texture: consider what the dog receives as a staple. ie if the staple happens to be wet canned food, then try sample packs of crunchy kibble. If it's crunchy kibble, then try something soft such as tiny bread balls etc.

For taste: leftover bbq steak tidbits. Mmmmmm, STEAK ! ... Enough said.



Genuine PEOPLE food seems to get most dog's attention, IME. Just be sure to use it wisely, and always in moderation.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

petpeeve said:


> Genuine PEOPLE food seems to get most dog's attention, IME. Just be sure to use it wisely, and always in moderation.


OOh yeah, people food! I discovered that Caeda will do a LOT for a piece of potato chip, I don't like giving her much, and we don't keep them around the house often, but two or three ripple chips in small pieces helped me out on a couple of crucial things. Popcorn has been another handy but rare treat (great to throw from the couch if she finally goes and relaxes far enough away and isn't begging). 
You're completely right though....moderation!!! If I were willing to feed her bags and bags she'd probably be doing back flips by now, just not worth messing with any dog's diet that much!


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, guys, thanks for all the replies!

I bought a roll of food, and while I was cutting it up Mumble sounded like he would just _die_ if he didn't get a piece of it. Even if it doesn't keep his attention outside, it will at least make a great high-value treat.

I'll probably also try some liver or similar things from the grocery store. 

Thanks!


----------

